# Carcasonne anyone?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Caroline has always wanted to go and we have decided to do it this year. She is an avid reader/historian hence the interest.

Anyone been and recommend a campsite or anything else in the area to see.

Is it safe around that area, is it better to leave the motorhome on a campsite and get the bus in?

Things to see on the way down?

Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

many years ago stopped on a site quite close, walking distance. Not sure of the name.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

There is a campsite in Carcassonne itself but if your going anywhere near a peak period you would need to book any of the coastal sites around there are within an hour, would recommend colliure if the missus is into history lovely bay with fortifications built into the cliff side,


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bit of researching and googling to do I think.

Paul.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

When we went last year we parked on the big car park just outside the city that is also an aires, it felt safe as there was lots of motorhomes and coaches parked there. a 2 min walk into the walled city.

Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Camping de la Cité, Carcassonne is a good site. The site is a short walk along the river bank along a safe lit footpath and then a climb, from the Cité. You carry on a little further for the more modern town.

There is an aire but it has, I think, moved from the place we used to stay so I know nothing about it other than, I think, it is much the same price as the campsite.

In summer Carcassone heaves and it is not the best time to visit. It is as safe as anywhere else that is overrun with coach tours and tourists. In winter or low season you can have the place to yourself and it is much less tripper orientated. 

If you enjoy walled medievel cities then there are better examples that have not been so heavily restored.

G


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

If you intend to visit in warmer months, we stayed at the very friendly Camping La Cite. From here it is a really pleasant walk to the old town along a riverbank. 

We looked at the Aire by the coach park but there was no shade and the coaches created dust clouds driving in and out.

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The aire there has now been put into the coach park and the charges are high and the facilities not brilliant. IMO stay outside the city and go in and then walk to the old city.

The aire is 5€ for the first HOUR and then 2€ per hour after that..... ouch....

In the school holiday season (early July to Mid-August) it will be heaving with people and is best avoided......

Camping de la cite is a good local site but can be full....

The city guided tour is worth doing IMO as it takes you past the numerous tourist shops quickly and gives you lots of information about the city.

It is about 3 hours south of us so if you are heading that way let us know when and we will happily offer you an overnight stop with EHU, water, emptying, hot shower etc..... (and the wine store.....)

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> The aire there has now been put into the coach park and the cahrges are high and the facilities not brilliant. IMO stay outside the city and go in and then walk to the old city.
> 
> The city guided tour is worth doing IMO as it takes you past the numerous tourist shops quickly and gives you lots of information about the city.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Dave, if I mention the wine store Caroline will certainly be there 

It will be the first week in September roughly, to combine with my 50th birthday on the 8th.

Paul.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We stopped on the aire at Carcassonne in the autumn and found it surprisingly quiet, it is a 10 min walk into the city.

I would imagine she would be fascinated by the tragic history of the Cathars and there are aires at several of the historic sites to the south, would recomend La Grasse and Peyrepertuse.

Kev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks all, some great info already to add to my research, all noted down.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

E just stayed on the carpark

Don't know if something has changed

But it was fine when we stayed there

Alsra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

In early September the schools in France will all have gone back. 

HOWEVER that's when the Germans/Dutch all seem to holiday !! (And it can still be blisteringly hot)


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We stayed on the aire at Carcassonne last year. It's at Parking 2 just a 5 minute walk from the cite. It's free overnight but you have to pay for daytime parking. It cost us about 5euros for the afternoon and you pay by CC. You can dump and get water there but no electric. We found it very convenient for an overnight stop and the cite is wonderful but very touristy. We went in November and it was still very busy.

Cazzie.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at France Touring.
Carcassonne was covered in some detail last year.
Ian


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cazzie said:


> We stayed on the aire at Carcassonne last year. It's at Parking 2 just a 5 minute walk from the cite. It's free overnight but you have to pay for daytime parking. It cost us about 5euros for the afternoon and you pay by CC. You can dump and get water there but no electric. We found it very convenient for an overnight stop and the cite is wonderful but very touristy. We went in November and it was still very busy.
> 
> Cazzie.


Wow still very busy in November, I am surprised and disappointed at that, was hoping it would have quietened down by September.

Paul.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This was it when we visited it in early autumn, this is looking from the far end of the "parking place", there is a barrier controlled entrance at the far end and the facilities can be just about seen on the left at the other end....








[/URL][/img]

We will NOT venture there again....

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The secret is to get there early or go later, after all the coaches have gone. The shops and weird museums won't be open but that is no loss. You can see the cité from the campsite and it looks good at night, lit up. Take comfy shoes - lots of cobbles.

G


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We went there for Easter 2013 arriving Thursday and stayed the night in the aire with the intention of going into the Cite on Good Friday 2013. Big mistake, it was swamped by Spanish coach parties and you couldn't move. We cleared off and came back on Tuesday when much calmer and stayed another night on the aire. The aire was ok but the coach parking bit had deep ruts in the gravel surface so coaches were parking in the middle. Not too much of a problem and they had cleared off late afternoon. I think it cost €12 for 24 hours but forget how that was worked out. Overnight 20h to 08h was free.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The Bastide city down the hill is also worth a walk around.

Dick


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We visited here a in sept 2012 and parked in the large car park opposite.We didnt stay the night because we wanted to move on to the coast.
But great place to visit and highly recommended.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

We stopped in the bus park/aire at the end of March last year it is very convenient for the old city and I don't remember it being too expensive but not cheap either. Very large area and only about 4 vans in when we were there, would use it again if we wanted to go to the old town again.

Martin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am planning on visiting Carcassone in early June. Route will probably be from Calais (Tesco voucher tunnel crossing) 

As my MH is over 3500Kg I SHOULD be charged classe 3 on the Peage. Has anyone done this route with a similar sized MH, if so did you manage to blag class 2 or did you get hammered for class 3 ??

(For those unaware the cost between the two classes on that route is roughly double  hence my question.) 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Top tip. Go mid September when they have the free weekend!! I Think you have to pay to go in the castle normally but it just so happened to be free when we went. Didnt plan it, just good luck. 

Thought the Aire was a bit naff so stayed on the ACSI Site at the bottom of the hill which was ok as campsites go.

Dont let this put you off but I was a little disappointed. The French seem to have a habit of rebuilding historic buildings and castles to much so they just look a bit fake to me. I thought this about Carcassone.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pics 22 to 31
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/108495877005911654786/albums/5512378443192578161

Blog Day 9
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-278294.html#278294

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

barryd said:


> Top tip. Go mid September when they have the free weekend!! I Think you have to pay to go in the castle normally but it just so happened to be free when we went. Didnt plan it, just good luck.
> 
> Thought the Aire was a bit naff so stayed on the ACSI Site at the bottom of the hill which was ok as campsites go.
> 
> Dont let this put you off but I was a little disappointed. The French seem to have a habit of rebuilding historic buildings and castles to much so they just look a bit fake to me. I thought this about Carcassone.


********************************'

Couldn't agree more Barry. Give me a wonder around Salat, a couple of hours to the north, any day. 
But on the other hand everyone should see Carcasonne once to see what the rich French victorians could do with a ruin. 

Dick


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Top tip. Go mid September when they have the free weekend!! I Think you have to pay to go in the castle normally but it just so happened to be free when we went. Didnt plan it, just good luck.
> 
> Thought the Aire was a bit naff so stayed on the ACSI Site at the bottom of the hill which was ok as campsites go.
> 
> Dont let this put you off but I was a little disappointed. The French seem to have a habit of rebuilding historic buildings and castles to much so they just look a bit fake to me. I thought this about Carcassone.


Yes I agree Barry,it does look abit like a Disney castle.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It is but as I said dont let that put you off. Its still a very interesting place to visit. Just try and avoid peak times. Even in September it was quite busy.

Have a look then head for the hills!!! The fantastic Pyrenees are not far!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We visited last September, busy but not heaving. Stayed on the car park aire and found it conveniently close to be able to walk back after dark to see the castle lit up - well worth it.

DavidL


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Glandwr

I think you possibly meant Sarlat (Sarlat-la-Canéda) rather than Salat.

Kenp


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We have been to Carcasonne a couple of times and although it is very busy and full of tourist tat it is a lovely place to visit.
Get away from the really busy part where all the shops and bars are and it is much quieter and more peaceful.
There are some photos on my blog:- https://motorhomemoments.wordpress.com/2013/09/27/430/ (scroll down the page a little)

We stayed here both times:- http://www.campingcitecarcassonne.com/index.php?page=english
It was late September when we were last there and although the site was quite busy there was plenty of room. As others have said it is a pleasant walk along a footpath beside a small river, then through a couple of back streets and then a climb up into the Cite.
The site is well run and organised with good facilities as well as a restaurant/bar and an excellent large service point for motorhomes.

If you want a real glimpse of history without the crowds head up the A75 towards Millau and find La Couvertoirade, hidden away in the hills.
Again see my blog for more:- https://motorhomemoments.wordpress.com/2014/10/ (again, scroll down the page)

We arrived at this little gem in the late afternoon at the end of September and there were just a handful of other people wandering around quietly. The whole place is largely unspoiled and original and you really could imagine you were centuries back in time.
The only parking is in the well signed car park where there is plenty of space for motorhomes to stay overnight but no services. You enter the carpark through automatic barriers and pay the grand sum of €3 at a machine close to the entrance to the town. On leaving you have to pass through another barrier but it seems not to require the parking ticket to let you out. If you were really mean you could probably stay there without paying but you would have to be a real 'tight wad' to deprive the commune their well earned €3.

Richard.


----------



## FDB (Oct 29, 2007)

We visited last year. We are tuggers and stayed some way away but you can cycle in using the towpath of the Canal Du Midi. Bit of a toursity town but when we were there at the end of August it was not mad busy

We started a project to cycle all of the C Du M, got from Toulouse to Carcassone and back last year, hope to do the rest this year.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We visited back in 2011, ok the aire is just a car/coach park but its within a short stroll of the town so imo its location can't be beat for that purpose. 

According to CC-Infos the prices are listed as ...

Tarif : 2013
Gratuit de 20 h à 8 h
8 h à 20 h 1ère heure gratuite.
2 h à 6 heures : 5 €
Au delà de 6 heures : 1 €/heure
Forfait ticket perdu : 20 €
Paiement par carte bancaire ou espèces

Seems reasonable to me, especially arriving late afternoon and leaving the next morning, mind you, when we visited someone had snapped the exit barrier off so we got a freebie.  



Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You ask if there's anything else in the area to see.

A few miles north (about 170km via Toulouse) of Carcassonne is Albi, the beautiful old city which houses the Toulouse Lautrec museum.
It's about 20 years since we were there and like many of the places we visited have probably altered considerably since then.

The Toulouse Lautrec museum was an eye opener for me. He was a native of Albi and his mother had all his sketch books etc which are now in the museum.

http://about-france.com/cities/albi-guide.htm#attractions

http://www.albi-tourisme.fr/us/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

And there is a rather small, busy aire at Albi, a short walk uphill from the Cathedral and giving an excellent view of it at night, when floodlit. Make sure you have an alternative lined up as it does fill up.

If you are in the Sarlat area then be sure to visit Sainte Cirq Lapopie, which is a delight ...especially first thing in the morning or after the tourists have gone in the evening. There is a fantastic museum and gardens there whose name I can' t remember, but has paintings and furniture in a lovely setting. There is both an aire and a campsite within a reasonable walk on the river below the village.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

+1 for Albi, reputedly the largest brick built Cathedral in the world.

Free overnight parking (no facs) for motorhomes in the adjacent car park with lovely views of the cathedral from your parking slot

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/albi-campsite.html

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops, Grzzly beat me to it.

Worth noting that although the motorhome designated slots do fill up quick, overnight parking was tolerated at the lower levels by the viaduct on our visit.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Rignault museum is the house I mentioned above in St Cirq. Not the most regular opening hours but its gorgeous !

G


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We tried to stop at Albi in October but found it impossible to park and the aire was completely full so we moved on.
Going north from Carcassonne on the 118 we found a good aire at Lac de Montagnes just before Mazamet.
Cazzie.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

As suggested by Barryd Carcassonne is a once derelict city that was revamped and rebuilt in the 19c. Apparently the roof's are wrong as they should be flat to be authentic. We have stayed on La Cite several time and still love it. Probably prefer Avignon though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are down in that part of the world then look in on Aigues- Mortes. It' s pre- Disneyfied Carcassonne though smaller and much more interesting. There is an aire - not cheap but excellently positioned- on the edge of the Canal du Midi across from the town walls. 

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *peejay wrote: *Oops, Grzzly beat me to it.
> 
> Worth noting that although the motorhome designated slots do fill up quick, overnight parking was tolerated at the lower levels by the viaduct on our visit.
> 
> Pete


Thats useful to know as the aire is a nightmare. I have never stayed on it overnight but have parked there for an hour or two but last time I had to double park and sit in the van while Michelle went for a look around.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have used the aire to visit the city, but it is not 
a nice place to overnight. We ususlly overnight at Homps which is canal or lake side. Half hour south. Or Le Segala, which sgain is canal side and just north os Castelnaudry. We have also overnighted at lac montagne near to Mazamet, but it is high snd we never have luck with the weather.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone, some good reading and researching material you have all given me.

Grath, why is it not nice, is it not safe you mean or just scruffy, not bathered about the scruffy bit as long as we have a van left when we come back.

Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Its a bit of a dust bowl, with coaches coming in and out. Thr places I recommend are nice to sit outside with a glass of vino


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Regarding Albi. Yes it is good to park at bottom of car park, and you will not have another van 2inches away as per the aire. If you walk towards the river bridge, there is a pizza place. You can book a timed delivery to the aire


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone, some good reading and researching material you have all given me.

Grath, why is it not nice, is it not safe you mean or just scruffy, not bathered about the scruffy bit as long as we have a van left when we come back.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it's a couple of years since

But we were certainly not crowded on the coach park

It was off season though

Minutes walk into the city

And no it's not pretty

But it is next to the city

And we found it great

Stayed a couple of nights

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *coppo wrote:*Thanks to everyone, some good reading and researching material you have all given me.
> 
> Grath, why is it not nice, is it not safe you mean or just scruffy, not bathered about the scruffy bit as long as we have a van left when we come back.
> 
> Paul.


Looks safe enough for a town aire but too cramped and dingey for me. Vans are very close.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Apologies for any typo's in my previous posts, as I was using phone and my fingers struggle  
Anyway, if you are heading north from Carcassonne and visit Albi, next up the road and well worth a visit is Cordes sur Siel

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...rop=image&fr=mcafee&va=cordes+sur+ciel+france

then Najac

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...w--?_adv_prop=image&fr=mcafee&va=najac+france

and St Antonin Nobel Val

http://www.francethisway.com/places/saint-antonin-noble-val.php

you can also nip across to Moissac
https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search;...p-uk.search&fr=mcafee&type=B111GB691D20130729

from here, I think you will not be too far away from Penguin

edit

I forgot to say, suitable aire's can be found at all of these locations.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I mentioned Homps the other day, which is about half of one hour south. Here it is

https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&type=B111GB691D20130729&p=homps+france

Then, if heading south, you could go to La Grasse

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...GlkAw--?_adv_prop=image&fr=mcafee&va=lagrasse


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath, we were at St Antonin Nobel Val in 2013 when Helen Mirren was filming "The hundred foot journey". Just watched it the other week. Bloody aire was closed though as it was full of film crew RV's and the like. Fascinating to watch and I was amazed just how many people are involved in making an actual Movie. Good film by the way

Lovely town.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Grath, we were at St Antonin Nobel Val in 2013 when Helen Mirren was filming "The hundred foot journey". Just watched it the other week. Bloody aire was closed though as it was full of film crew RV's and the like. Fascinating to watch and I was amazed just how many people are involved in making an actual Movie. Good film by the way
> 
> Lovely town.


Yes Barry, we know about the film as we often go there, haven't seen it as yet, but do want to.
There is another smaller aire, up by the supermarket, you can also park down river a few hundred yards. Infact we know quite a few suitable places, which are tolerated.
Did you meet Phil and Jane, with the drop body camper? They are converting a massive house, right in the centre!, but still 3 years on, sleep in the camper on the aire!

edit
To be honest, we have been going there for years, I think you will remember a couple of years ago, we asked if you could meet us there.
However, we are beginning to think we won't be going much longer as it is getting busy and the tree's have grown so much, (we remember when they were twigs) that we have trouble getting a nice spot which the sun reaches our solar panel. 
Nice medieval town! and not expensive!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were directed to another car park Grath but it was a bit busy and we just parked there for a couple of hours while we walked around. Ended up overnight on a boules court in some remote village west of there. 

Lovely little place (the name escapes me) but it was getting dark and we pulled in to the village square which seemed deserted and some little French man came out all smiles and said we could park on their boules court for the night!  Only in France!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know what you mean Barry, I often chuckle at folk who need to plan their trip down to the last detail, where they stop, what route, how much, when in fact just go with the flow will work out well.
In France, it is so easy, as nearly every village will have a square with safe parking.
The best places, are usually found by accident 8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> * Grath inadvertently said; * The best places, are usually foul;d by accident


I would hope so since such *fouling* would reduce other's pleasure once they had *found* such a place.......

Dave :lol: :lol:

Now corrected....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> > * Garth inadvertently said; * The best places, are usually foul;d by accident
> 
> 
> I would hope so since such *fouling* would reduce other's pleasure once they had *found* such a place.......
> ...


OOPS  :lol: :lol:

edit You too Dave, you have called me garth, too busy checking my keys  :lol: Must be catching from Sandra :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brilliant Graham - well noticed  :lol: 

it's these keyboards - they develop a mind of their own, I am sure I pressed the right keys, but the gremlins inside are determined to show my ineptitude.....

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and have people think you are an idiot, than to open it and confirm their opinion"

I must remember that

I must remember that

I must remember that

only 97 more to go

Dave :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

At the top of this page and bottom of the previous page, I posted six links with photographs showing some very picturesque villages. All have suitable aire's
I am presuming, that as no comments, they have been missed. 
For anyone looking for this area, they are certainly worth considering


----------

